# VERY green ghost!!!



## ABbuggin (Sep 22, 2009)

I have NEVER seen a ghost so green!! Have you?


----------



## bassist (Sep 22, 2009)

WOW EPIC

take moar pics of this one never seen a _Phyllocrania _THAT green


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 23, 2009)

bassist said:


> WOW EPICtake moar pics of this one never seen a _Phyllocrania _THAT green


Neither have I!!!! I was shocked when it shed to a vibrant green that has grown more and more vibrant every day for the past 4 days!!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 23, 2009)

That is amazing!


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool. Please keep us updated on this individual!


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm green with envy.... beautiful!!!


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 23, 2009)

HA! lol katnapper made a funny... sweet ghost.


----------



## planetq (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow... I am pretty amazed!

Was it the humidity that did it AB?

Congrats!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2009)

Abuggin, it's not nice to color the mantis!


----------



## grant (Sep 23, 2009)

:blink: You must have a green thumb.

Hope it stays that green as it grows.

Very cool,

Grant


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2009)

This guy can make them change colors somehow. He also has very tan brunners mantids.


----------



## bassist (Sep 23, 2009)

Name her She-Hulk do it.

DO IT


----------



## ismart (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow! Very pretty!  I hope she keeps that color.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 23, 2009)

ROFL, you guys are hilarious! I'm not sure why she changed colors, I am keeping her with the others who have turned green, tan, brown, and black. Obviously, she is the greenest.


----------



## revmdn (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW Ab.. hasn't anybody told you not to paint mantids :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 23, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> WOW Ab.. hasn't anybody told you not to paint mantids :lol:


lol, you guys are too funny! :lol: 

Everybody can call me Andrew btw, kinda getting tired of being called by my initials.


----------



## bassist (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok Andrew btw.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 23, 2009)

If you want some more pics bassist, I'll take some more. Let me know.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 23, 2009)

Neat! She's so bright! She is sub-adult? It will be interesting to see what she looks like as an adult, with wings.


----------



## bassist (Sep 23, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> If you want some more pics bassist, I'll take some more. Let me know.


Definitely I love the coloring on her.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 23, 2009)

bassist said:


> Definitely I love the coloring on her.


Let me get my camera back first (father took it to work).


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 23, 2009)

AmandaLynn said:


> Neat! She's so bright! She is sub-adult? It will be interesting to see what she looks like as an adult, with wings.


Pre-sub.


----------

